# Last.fm Buffed Gruppe



## Jácks (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich dachte mir mal ich mache eine Last.fm Gruppe mit namen Buffies für die Buffed user.
Ich wollte euch bitte(voraus gesetzt ihr seid reigiestriert bei Last.fm)beizutreten.
Link gibts hier klick mich


MfG Jacks oder bei Last.fm DeathlyPunk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Super Idee, bin auch schon länger drin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Januar 2008)

grad beigetreten
hf uns allen^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Bin ebenso drin.


----------



## Zorkal (24. Januar 2008)

Beigetreten
Bin Zordraxo.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Januar 2008)

Wenn's schee macht.


----------



## Jácks (24. Januar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Wenn's schee macht.


Du bist wohl Ugly-F wie?^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht. Vielleicht auch nicht.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Du brauchst unbedingt nen Avatar, Thorrak. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (25. Januar 2008)

Gleich mal eintreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> dasICHbin (steht ja auch in meiner Signatur)


----------



## Masterpurzel (25. Januar 2008)

Bin auch beigetreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Januar 2008)

Ich will auch jemanden treten o.o

count me in!


----------



## Alcasim (25. Januar 2008)

Gleicher Username wie hier, bin auch drin <3


----------



## Daimien (25. Januar 2008)

<--------- bin ich schon drin oder was? .......... Nick: Talitis


----------



## -bloodberry- (25. Januar 2008)

Habe mich auch mal bemüht, einzutreten.

Habe aber schon ewig nicht mehr gescrobbelt.


----------



## Cope22 (25. Januar 2008)

bin dann auch mla drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleicher Nick wie hier


----------



## Jockurt (26. Januar 2008)

Bin auch drin.
Boah, mir geht das auf den Keks. Will Last.fm in Englisch nutzen und der startet immer in deutsch....so nervig...


----------



## Zorkal (26. Januar 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Bin auch drin.
> Boah, mir geht das auf den Keks. Will Last.fm in Englisch nutzen und der startet immer in deutsch....so nervig...


Und was bringt es dir das in Englisch zu nutzen?


----------



## Minastirit (26. Januar 2008)

bin auch drin ;d
<-- psycoreborn


----------



## nalcarya (26. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Und was bringt es dir das in Englisch zu nutzen?


Dass es die Originalsprache ist und man keine dämlichen, teilweise falschen oder holprigen Übersetzungen hat. Das gleiche wie bei myspace, die Seite hat auch nach 15x mal ablehnen noch nicht kapiert dass ich keine deutsche Version haben will :>

Außerdem nutze ich last.fm schon ne ganze Weile, da gab es noch nicht ml ne deutsche Version, warum sollte ich dann plötzlich umsteigen wenn ich vorher immr prima damit klargekommen und dran gewöhnt bin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw weiß einer ob man seine Top-Künstler irgendwie resetten kann? Da ich das ja nun schon wirklich ne ganze Weile nutze ist die Liste nicht soo aussagekräftig, und welcher normale Betrachter klcikt sich schon durch die Charts der letzten 6 bzw 3 Monate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Januar 2008)

Jácks, wie wärs mal mit nem Forum für uns bei last.fm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Januar 2008)

okay,mach mich mal dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Januar 2008)

Süüba!


----------



## kaldorei (26. Januar 2008)

last.fm,...mhm,....stolper ich immer wieder rüber...oops...aber irgendwie versteh ich da den Sinn nicht hinter, außer neue Leute zu treffen, auf neue Musik zu stoßen und Grüppchen zu bilden (im positiven Sinne), da man ja dort die Tracks eh nicht ganz anhören kann, immer nur die ersten 30 sec. wenn überhaupt? Das macht doch keine Laune immer nur die halben Titel anzuhören, oder mach ich da was falsch???

Unschlüssige Grüsse,
die Klinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Januar 2008)

kaldorei schrieb:


> last.fm,...mhm,....stolper ich immer wieder rüber...oops...aber irgendwie versteh ich da den Sinn nicht hinter, außer neue Leute zu treffen, auf neue Musik zu stoßen und Grüppchen zu bilden (im positiven Sinne), da man ja dort die Tracks eh nicht ganz anhören kann, immer nur die ersten 30 sec. wenn überhaupt? Das macht doch keine Laune immer nur die halben Titel anzuhören, oder mach ich da was falsch???
> 
> Unschlüssige Grüsse,
> die Klinge
> ...



last.fm ist eine Art Radio, du kannst dir etwas raussuchen was dir gefällt, und
die last.fm-software spielt dir alles ähnliche ab. Oder du hörst ganz normal
deine Musik aufm PC und die Titel werden auf last.fm gescrobbelt. 

Kurz: Du machst was falsch.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Januar 2008)

Ausserdem, was ich sehr gut finde, Last.fm speichert deinen Musikverlauf. So kannst, was sehr interessant ist, gucken, was du alls hörst.


----------



## Jácks (26. Januar 2008)

und du siehst was du am meisten hörst und wieviel.Außerdem ermittelt es deine persönlichen Charts und Toptitel,was ich cool finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Januar 2008)

Das habe ich mit meinem Satz gemeint. :>


----------



## Jácks (26. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das habe ich mit meinem Satz gemeint. :>


Du musst die Sachen eben direkt auf den Punkt bringen...so wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (26. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Du musst die Sachen eben direkt auf den Punkt bringen...so wie ich



Ich persönlich fand seinen Satz genauer auf den Punkt gebracht als deinen...


----------



## Jácks (27. Januar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fand seinen Satz genauer auf den Punkt gebracht als deinen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er hat aber recht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (27. Januar 2008)

das ist gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> das ist gemein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (27. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (27. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> das ist gemein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Wahrheit ist oft schmerzhafter als die Halb- und Unwahrheiten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Januar 2008)

Ich frage mich gerade, warum einige noch garkeine Musik gehört haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Februar 2008)

Warum ist in der Gruppe denn nichtsmehr los? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (5. Februar 2008)

Keine Ahnung hab ich mich auch schon gefragt -.-


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Die haben alle Angst vor dem kleinen Terrorist!


----------



## Jácks (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die haben alle Angst vor dem kleinen Terrorist!


Du willst ihn echt provozieren wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Februar 2008)

Meinste den Linken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Du willst ihn echt provozieren wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Möglich....



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Meinste den Linken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jep...


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Februar 2008)

ja bitte?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ja bitte?




Leute wie dich wollen wir hier nicht haben!


(Wer die SP-Folge kennt, darf lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## nalcarya (5. Februar 2008)

Ich guck bei last.fm einfach so gut wie nie in meine Gruppen, da wo ich drin bin, bin ich mehr aus Prinzip Mitglied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Februar 2008)

Bin erst seit gestern dabei. Find ich lustig. Bin auch mal beigetreten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich guck bei last.fm einfach so gut wie nie in meine Gruppen, da wo ich drin bin, bin ich mehr aus Prinzip Mitglied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gar kein Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (8. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Gar kein Sinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso? Oo Gruppen sind eine Möglichkeit seine Interessen in seinem profil zu zeigen, ich hab genug andere Sachen wo ich aktiv bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goofy1991 (9. Februar 2008)

bin auch mal beigetreten (gleicher nick)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Februar 2008)

Na so langsam füllt sich die Gruppe ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Februar 2008)

/push it!


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Februar 2008)

Genau ich push das hier mal wieder nach oben...

Und zwar hab ich ein Problem. Irgendwie wird meine Musik nicht mehr hochgeladen (gescrobbelt).

Gestern hab ich mir das Plugin neu geladen. Da funzte NIX mehr. Komplet Neuinstallation der Software...es ging wieder. Mach ich heute wieder an...höre Musik und wieder geht NIX...
Nach geguckt...plugin wird angezeigt, kann ich aber irgendwie nicht konfigurieren. Das nervt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?

BTW : Ich benutzt Winamp.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Februar 2008)

Firewall im Weg?


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Firewall im Weg?



Sollte eigentlich nicht, das sie aus ist...


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Bei mir spackt Last.fm seit Neuem auch dauernd rum.
Mal scrobbelt es die Titel, mal nicht und ab und zu erscheint
dann eine Fehlermeldung von wegen, "Dies und das konnte nicht
gescrobbelt werden, bitte überprüfen sie dies und das."


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bei mir spackt Last.fm seit Neuem auch dauernd rum.
> Mal scrobbelt es die Titel, mal nicht und ab und zu erscheint
> dann eine Fehlermeldung von wegen, "Dies und das konnte nicht
> gescrobbelt werden, bitte überprüfen sie dies und das."


is bei mir ähnlich. mein ipod wird auch nich immer gescrobbelt und einige titel werden nicht übernommen, weil sie zu lang sind oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (26. Februar 2008)

Also Scrobbelprobleme hab ich keine, hatte aber früher auch mal das problem das mit dem WMP einfach nix mehr gescrobbelt wurde und bin deswegen zeitweise auf Winamo umgestiegen. Aber mit der 11er Version vom WMP hab ich dann rausgefunden dass selbiger einen Menüpunkt hat der sich *Plug-Ins* nennt und dass das Last.fm Plug-In dort reaktiviert werden muss nachdem einem mal der PC abgeschmiert ist während der WMP lief. 
Der setzt dann nämlich vorsorglich alle auf inaktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guisseppe (27. Februar 2008)

So,bin jetzt auch dabei^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Februar 2008)

Schreibt mal im Forum, wer ihr seid. Ich kenn da vielleicht 5 Leute, die ich hier mit Namen nennen kann.^^


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Mhm. last.fm.
Wie geht das? Was ist das? Kann man das auch essen?

PS: Lurock, dein neuer Ava ist doof. 8[


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Februar 2008)

Da kann man sein Musik-Hör-Verhalten betrachten.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Irgendwie seh ich meinen neuen Avatar gar nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

o0 dann tret ich da lieber nicht bei. Der Skala zuliebe. Und die Analytiker vom BND, die dahinter sitzen...die werden dann verrückt. Ok. Ich trete doch bei. Wenn ich mal wieder ne Runde Zeit hab. >

@Lurock: Nimm die Spritze ausm Arm Brille vergessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Schreibt mal im Forum, wer ihr seid. Ich kenn da vielleicht 5 Leute, die ich hier mit Namen nennen kann.^^


ich hab da ma n thread zu eröffnet
http://www.lastfm.de/group/Buffies/forum/82754/_/383912


----------



## Jácks (28. Februar 2008)

da sind ein paar bei von denen ich wirklich noch nie was gehört hab 0_ô



Lurock schrieb:


> Irgendwie seh ich meinen neuen Avatar gar nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


man ey,haben sie dir beim letzten Festival wieder was angedreht?Kokaine?Crack?Er meint HOMER!!!


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> da sind ein paar bei von denen ich wirklich noch nie was gehört hab 0_ô


Lol, Ja, ne...


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Sagt mal, wann wirdn das aktualisiert? Ich dachte Sontags um 0:00 Englischer Zeitrechnung, aber da ist noch nix passiert...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wann wirdn das aktualisiert? Ich dachte Sontags um 0:00 Englischer Zeitrechnung, aber da ist noch nix passiert...



Ameeeriikaaaa, oder?^^

Kp, wir werdens sehen...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. März 2008)

Boing und Push.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. April 2008)

hat noch jemand probs mit last.fm? ich kann mich zwar auf der hauptseite einloggen, aber meine persönliche seite ist einfach ne weiße wand. auch die gruppenseiten werden nicht korrekt dargestellt. btw ich habs mit 3 verschiedenen browsern ausprobiert (firefox, opera, safari). is das bei noch wem so oder liegts etwa an mir und doch nich an last.fm??


----------



## Alcasim (18. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hat noch jemand probs mit last.fm? ich kann mich zwar auf der hauptseite einloggen, aber meine persönliche seite ist einfach ne weiße wand. auch die gruppenseiten werden nicht korrekt dargestellt. btw ich habs mit 3 verschiedenen browsern ausprobiert (firefox, opera, safari). is das bei noch wem so oder liegts etwa an mir und doch nich an last.fm??



Geht bei mir im Moment auch nicht, vermutlich werden da grad Wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt, einfach mal 1-2h warten dann sieht alles wieder anderst aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Geht bei mir im Moment auch nicht, vermutlich werden da grad Wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt, einfach mal 1-2h warten dann sieht alles wieder anderst aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop, habe das gleiche Problem. Abwarten, Teetrinken, eine Zigarette rauchen und weiter Abrocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. April 2008)

Also bei mir funktionierts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. April 2008)

bei mir auch wieder


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2008)

Bei mir fehlen immernoch einige Sachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. April 2008)

stimmt die wochencharts und die grad gehörten sachen sind noch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. April 2008)

Ach, jetzt wo du's sagst, die Wochencharts fehlen bei mir auch, sonst ist alles da... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2008)

Bei mir fehlt die Gesammtzahl der angehörten Titel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Achja und die Wochencharts.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (18. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Bei mir fehlt die Gesammtzahl der angehörten Titel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oo tatsächlich


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2008)

Lol, seht ihr das?^^

Hmm, klappt nicht. Naja. Geht mal auf meine Seite und guckt euch links dieses Bild an, wo steht "This User is mad about Korn"

with 2263 plays making up '2263009...' xD

Und dann die Prozentzahlen von B.O. und StS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



125800%

und 

77500%

omg...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2008)

Bei mir wird immernoch nicht, die Gesammtanzahl der gehörten Titel angezeigt, bei Euch auch so, oder nur in meinem Profil?!

http://www.lastfm.de/user/ToNk-PiLs/


----------



## riesentrolli (20. April 2008)

is bei mir auch aber last.fm sagt keine panik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.lastfm.de/forum/85157/_/401910/1


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> is bei mir auch aber last.fm sagt keine panik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ah, danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juli 2008)

Find nur ich das neue Design abartig?


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Juli 2008)

toll find ichs nich
das schlimmste ist ja dass ich es nich mehr auf schwarz stellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> toll find ichs nich
> das schlimmste ist ja dass ich es nich mehr auf schwarz stellen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds jetzt total unübersichtlich.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Juli 2008)

jo. die shoutbox iwo ganz da unten wo kein arsch hinscrollt. ins postfach kommt man auch nur ganz umständlich....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jo. die shoutbox iwo ganz da unten wo kein arsch hinscrollt. ins postfach kommt man auch nur ganz umständlich....



Jetzt wo Du das ansprichst, kannst Du mir sagen, wie ich da hin komme? <.<


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Juli 2008)

auf den pfeil neben deinem namen klicken. da gibts dann n dropdown menü


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> auf den pfeil neben deinem namen klicken. da gibts dann n dropdown menü



Ah danke. Trotzdem scheiß Design. -.-


----------



## Lurock (26. Juli 2008)

Hier, vllt interessiert euch die Gruppe, wenn euch das alte Last.fm-Design besser gefällt.
Bring back the old Last.fm
Ich bin drin, das neue Design ist horrible!


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juli 2008)

nix geht über die antive!!!!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hier, vllt interessiert euch die Gruppe, wenn euch das alte Last.fm-Design besser gefällt.
> Bring back the old Last.fm
> Ich bin drin, das neue Design ist horrible!



Bin auch drin.


----------



## nalcarya (27. Juli 2008)

Ach du meine Güte, das sieht ja jetzt genauso unübersichtlich aus wie myspace... eigentlich haben die nur des myspace Layout genommen und es zimelich kopiert. Doof!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ach du meine Güte, das sieht ja jetzt genauso unübersichtlich aus wie myspace... eigentlich haben die nur des myspace Layout genommen und es zimelich kopiert. Doof!



Jo, haste Recht, aber Myspace ist eh fürn Arsch.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ach du meine Güte, das sieht ja jetzt genauso unübersichtlich aus wie myspace... eigentlich haben die nur des myspace Layout genommen und es zimelich kopiert. Doof!


loool jetz wo du's sagst.
tzz tzz noch nich mal ne eigene vermurkste idee gehabt...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juni 2009)

/push *hust, unauffällig verkrümel und den Thread wieder verschimmel lass*


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

Danke fürs pushen, bin auch mal beigetreten.


----------



## chopi (17. Juni 2009)

Die Gruppe ist wirklich eingestaubt,jedeglich Tonkpils und ich schreiben alle paar Wochen mal was rein...


----------



## Drop-Dead (20. Juni 2009)

grad beigetreten ^^ (nick_deathcore)


----------



## SicVenom (20. Juni 2009)

mal mein pw auskramen und mal schauen was sich bei last.fm so tut^^


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juni 2009)

Bin zwar recht inaktiv bei last.fm aber bin auch mal beigetreten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

